
The Chess Problem That Was So Hard It Mad Garry Kasparov Himself Cringe - ca98am79
http://www.businessinsider.com/the-chess-problem-that-was-so-hard-it-mad-garry-kasparov-himself-cringe-2013-8
======
QuantumGood
Learning to mate involves determining how "trapped" the King is, and examining
how to control the trap (protect the attacking pieces, controlling escape
hatches, watch for in-between moves and checks from the opponent, etc.).

But after Rf4, the King is has no moves, attacking pieces are protected and
Black is not vulnerable to checks. All you need is a piece that attacks black
squares, and the Bishop move becomes obvious. This problem more shows most
players don't use a disciplined assessment method in tactical situations, but
quickly generate move trees and obvious tactical themes, then start combining
themes and moves.

GMs were famously shown to spend much more time on assessment than on move
trees than top club players. Yes, much weaker players analyzed more...but
assessed less.

